# Dacia Duster Black edition



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Dacia Duster Black Edition available for UK customers to order now
One-off special edition smart-buy SUV released to celebrate July's Goodwood Festival of Speed
Award-winning SUV comes with meaner, more sporty look and is packed with extras
The 'shockingly affordable' Dacia Duster is now available in a Goodwood Festival of Speed special Black Edition.








Having taken the UK by storm since arriving at the start of this year, with over 4,000 orders to date already, the award-winning smart-buy SUV now looks even meaner for the price.










The Dacia Duster Ambiance dCi 110 4x2 Black Edition is loaded with extras, including a striking brushed black vinyl wrap finish, luxurious ash leather interior, hi-tech Kenwood media system and stylish 18" alloy wheels. The media system includes a 6" high resolution screen, Garmin satellite navigation with TMC traffic information, DAB, Bluetooth with hands-free calling, ipod connectivity, DVD playback and rear USB connection.

With an on-the-road price of just £17,575, the Romanian SUV continues to blow the competition away when it comes to value for money.








The Black Edition was a one-off creation released to celebrate the historic Goodwood Festival of Speed - the largest car culture event in the world held in July. Overwhelming interest at the event has resulted in the car now being available to be ordered by UK customers with first deliveries from October.

Phil York, Dacia's UK Marketing Director, said: "The Dacia Duster Black Edition is a mean, more upmarket version of what is already a great selling vehicle. I challenge anybody to drive home such a great looking SUV, with or without 4x4, with so much kit for anywhere near the money."

Already the nation's "most affordable SUV" by a mile, Dacia Duster is also winning over more fans after being hailed one of its least depreciating new cars.

Dacia, a subsidiary of the French carmaker Renault, has made an enemy of the unnecessary and makes a simple range of cleverly designed, high quality vehicles which unashamedly favour function over frivolity. Its jaw-dropping prices are clear and straightforward, whether you buy online at the Dacia Store on www.dacia.co.uk or through its nationwide retailer network.

Dacia only launched officially in the UK in January 2013, but has already cleaned up nine major awards, including a hat-trick of trophies at the carbuyer.co.uk 2013 awards, including Car of Year and 4x4 of the Year, plus Scottish Car of the Year for Duster, and Best Supermini under £12,000 for Sandero with What Car?.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Looks bloody awful same as that awful nissan duke


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

phillipnoke said:


> Looks bloody awful same as that awful nissan duke


No its know where near as bad as the Nissan Joke !


----------

